# Advert Banner Help



## El_Mayo (Aug 2, 2009)

I have photoshop CS3
i want to make an ad banner for www.gvids.net
how do i go about this?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2009)

Uh?  Just make a picture?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 2, 2009)

1.get dimensions of banner
2.make new banner using those dimensions
3.UL new banner to site and overwright old one
4.refresh page new banner is now on.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi El Mayo,

You need to be a little more specific with your question.
Do you need help with PhotoShop to create the banner image, or do you need help getting your image to you website?


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 2, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Hi El Mayo,
> 
> You need to be a little more specific with your question.
> Do you need help with PhotoShop to create the banner image, or do you need help getting your image to you website?



i need help in photoshop to create the banner for the website
but i dont know what to put on it


----------



## btarunr (Aug 2, 2009)

Need to be more specific than "I have a fistful of sand, I need to make a Core i7, help."

Do you mean you want to make a signature pic like the one you have which advertises "GVIDS.NET"?


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 3, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Do you mean you want to make a signature pic like the one you have which advertises "GVIDS.NET"?



kinda.. i want a banner that's eye catching and describes what is available on gvids.net (gaming videos)
and not just "click for gaming videos"
im stuck when it comes to ideas


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2009)

This question may be better asked on your website.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> kinda.. i want a banner that's eye catching and describes what is available on gvids.net (gaming videos)
> and not just "click for gaming videos"
> im stuck when it comes to ideas


If you want it to change, it will have to be Flash, Silverlight, or server-side based.


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 3, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you want it to change, it will have to be Flash, Silverlight, or server-side based.



eh?
too complex ^^
how do i make a flash/.gif banner then?


----------



## DreamSeller (Aug 3, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> eh?
> too complex ^^
> how do i make a flash/.gif banner then?



get on youtube and watch some tutorials


----------

